# March 2015: "Take Me Out of Pity" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on March** 25th, 2015 at 7pm EST*.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## escorial (Mar 15, 2015)

can't vote..no poll...weird


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 15, 2015)

It's up now, dearest. I have to submit the thread before I can create the poll and it takes me a few minutes to do so. Hence the time gap. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## escorial (Mar 15, 2015)

voted


----------



## Fats Velvet (Mar 15, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 16, 2015)

3 votes done.  It was difficult.  One particular poem I found outstanding - the other two were much trickier though.
Beauty in the eye of the storm.


----------



## Nellie (Mar 16, 2015)

Decisions, decisions, decisions. I finally made three. IMO, all poems well written.


----------



## TKent (Mar 16, 2015)

oddly, this one was easier for me to vote. Maybe there were fewer? Anyway, great stuff!


----------



## Sonata (Mar 16, 2015)

I had one definite and three possibles but eventually decided which two were a fraction more to my liking than the other one.

All liked very much.


----------



## Phase (Mar 17, 2015)

Well done everyone. Especially enjoyed your poem astroannie.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 17, 2015)

Phase said:


> Well done everyone. Especially enjoyed your poem astroannie.



Thanks. 

I voted.  My, but there are a *lot* of good entries this month.  Makes me proud to be a member of this forum.


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 17, 2015)

I just now noticed the poll was up! I had to re-read all the entries a few more times before narrowing it down. It wasn't easy, that's for sure! Everyone did an amazing job.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 17, 2015)

Wonderful prompt! Creative work... The Poet's at WF should be very proud....


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 26, 2015)

I got two votes! I'm going for a lie down.


----------

